# Do villagers steal?



## Margot (Dec 15, 2014)

I swear I've seen Julian take some of my bells that were laid out on the ground lmao.
I don't have the police station so.. 

It's okay, I still love you Julian ♥♥♥


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)

Bob stole my heart


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Bob stole my heart


Im sorry for your loss. </3


----------



## biker (Dec 15, 2014)

Mistletoe said:


> I swear I've seen Julian take some of my bells that were laid out on the ground lmao.
> I don't have the police station so..
> 
> It's okay, I still love you Julian ♥♥♥



Is it true? lol 10/10


----------



## matt (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah. I went up to my pwp this morning and lloyd had been robbed. Butcher the cop and isabelle were interogating the villagers


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 15, 2014)

It is not true, I have some rare furniture sets sitting around my town for months waiting to be sold and nothing has ever gone.


----------



## matt (Dec 15, 2014)

JasonBurrows said:


> It is not true, I have some rare furniture sets sitting around my town for months waiting to be sold and nothing has ever gone.



They wouldnt steal furniture! Obviously someone will notice a sheep lugging a 3 seater over their shoulder
Bells they can


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 15, 2014)

To be honest, villagers do not take items off the ground. Never have and most likely never will. Probably just had a stroke of forgetfulness!


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 15, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> To be honest, villagers do not take items off the ground. Never have and most likely never will. Probably just had a stroke of forgetfulness!



yeah they take flowers.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

does it count when a villager offers me the SAME fruit I sent them as gifts and ask for 1800+ for it? It happens all the time...


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 15, 2014)

Nah, but if you leave your stuff somewhere that an event will take place, (plaza) it will disappear into the ~void~. But you can get everything back once you get the police station. Point is, if you've lost anything to the void, you can get it back with the police station.


----------



## Leela (Dec 16, 2014)

I've never seen any of my villagers take anything from the ground, but I don't know if they can or not.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 16, 2014)

In the original on gamecube, they take your stuff without asking.

And most of those are rare and expensive.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 18, 2014)

Technically on the GCN one, they technically don't take your stuff, they either give you money or an item- a forced trade, it's not like they literally rob you.

As far as them taking flowers, if you have the beautiful ordinance, no flower will ever disappear, and for the ones that show up in retail, those items are just as random as the Sloppy/Cardboard, and now can confirm it, as I had Rooney say he bought some white pansies on spur of the moment, and wanted to know if I'd buy them. Plus, to really confirm, I have the beautiful, and flowers all separated by color/type. I only have like 3 blue roses when one appeared in Re-Tail. I checked, all 3 were still there, so it's truly random, they don't steal flowers and put them in their house/Re-Tail.

Lastly, if you have stuff on the plaza where Isabelle or Redd, Katrina, etc, setup, those items will either disappear, or end up in Lost and Found, or totally vanish if your L&F is full. Here's a funny thing to point out too. If anyone of the Snowman family lands on flowers, they'll take that flower- literally remove it, as 4 days later after they melt, it's gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tinkalila said:


> Nah, but if you leave your stuff somewhere that an event will take place, (plaza) it will disappear into the ~void~. But you can get everything back once you get the police station. Point is, if you've lost anything to the void, you can get it back with the police station.



Only if there's enough room!


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 21, 2014)

pika62221 said:


> Technically on the GCN one, they technically don't take your stuff, they either give you money or an item- a forced trade, it's not like they literally rob you.
> 
> As far as them taking flowers, if you have the beautiful ordinance, no flower will ever disappear, and for the ones that show up in retail, those items are just as random as the Sloppy/Cardboard, and now can confirm it, as I had Rooney say he bought some white pansies on spur of the moment, and wanted to know if I'd buy them. Plus, to really confirm, I have the beautiful, and flowers all separated by color/type. I only have like 3 blue roses when one appeared in Re-Tail. I checked, all 3 were still there, so it's truly random, they don't steal flowers and put them in their house/Re-Tail.
> 
> Lastly, if you have stuff on the plaza where Isabelle or Redd, Katrina, etc, setup, those items will either disappear, or end up in Lost and Found, or totally vanish if your L&F is full. Here's a funny thing to point out too. If anyone of the Snowman family lands on flowers, they'll take that flower- literally remove it, as 4 days later after they melt, it's gone.



Nope. They literally stole from you. Mostly peppies. Biggest frustration.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> In the original on gamecube, they take your stuff without asking.
> 
> And most of those are rare and expensive.



the Snooties in NL are the normals in PG like damn



Javocado said:


> Bob stole my heart


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> the Snooties in NL are the normals in PG like damn


Yeah, pretty much.

Except less fashion talk.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 21, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> Except less fashion talk.



Yeah... it's so disappointing though. I mean the snooties are probably nicer in New Leaf than the PG Normal. Normal's would raise their voice and get angry at you, even Snooties in NL don't.


----------

